# Contract embroidery needed



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking for someone to handle our embroidery work. Need less than two week turnaround times. Would prefer someone in tennessee or surrounding. Please pm if interested thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you checked the Printer Listings on this forum? Look on the left side, all the way to the bottom. You may find someone there.


----------



## NZEmbroidery (Jun 16, 2014)

do you only do business in Tennessee, or do you ship nationwide?


----------



## contractwork (Jul 11, 2014)

Atlas Embroidery does great work and they are not to far from you.


----------

